# Anyone got a Behmor for sale?



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

As above really, looking for a second hand Behmor, maybe a Gene Cafe as well...

If there's nothing about, might just have to buy new









What are they like reliability wise?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck Chris. Haven't seen a single 2nd hand one and been looking for a few months.

Bella Baristas price is good for the Gene.


----------



## cafeco (Jun 15, 2011)

Hm I just sold mine - I should have made a thread about it. Sorry!


----------

